# CC Hit



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Turks this Spring!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone else get hits? I know of one other person to get hit so far.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Yehaw!! The $35 charge hit on Friday! I drew a LE tag last year, so I nearly died of shock. Looking forward to taking my oldest son with me again this year. I'll probably take the ol' scattergun....but I'm thinking about using my bow, too. Any one with advice?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm such a dope. What's a "CC"?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> but I'm thinking about using my bow, too. Any one with advice?


Ya, use a shotgun!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Credit Card-

I drew a southern LE tag for the second year in a row!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

My card got hit too! Sweet. Drew for southeast region. Can't wait.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No hits on mine yet. I had a bonus point too... :? 

Anyone else use a Cabelas Visa?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> No hits on mine yet. I had a bonus point too... :?
> 
> Anyone else use a Cabelas Visa?


I have a CV......or is it CVCC?

sorry, I'll go away


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > No hits on mine yet. I had a bonus point too... :?
> ...


Either way, it's apparant they dont work for turkeys! Or deer...or elk..... :|


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my CC hit mid-last week but no email confirmation yet. Do they still send out the email notifications?? Guess it doesn't really matter. It's just that it has been a long time since I saw that "successful" word in an email from the DWR folks. Maybe later this week. Bring it on!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a CV......or is it CVCC?

sorry, I'll go away[/quote]

CV (Black) or CVCC (old)  
They're all good 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Frank, you and goob would make a hell of a pair. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

when do they post results on the website?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yep just got a charge for 35 bucks drew central tag i think


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

sawsman said:


> No hits on mine yet. I had a bonus point too... :?
> 
> Anyone else use a Cabelas Visa?


Yes. My Cabelas visa got hit friday for my tag. My bank's visa got hit for my daughters tag monday.

Hey Tex, is katie's swan credit good for a turkey?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Those of you that drew out, how many bonus points did you have? Nothing showing up yet on my credit card.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I drew my tag for like the 30th year in a row. :mrgreen: 

all 5 of them! should be a busy season, who knows maybe i'll buy a OTC tag here too, but first,


Easterner's here I come!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Those of you that drew out, how many bonus points did you have? Nothing showing up yet on my credit card.


I drew with 1 point. 2nd limited entry tag in 3 years. Wish I could be as lucky with big game, but I'll take what I can get. This should be my 3rd Utah tom in 3 years if I can fill the tag. I think I'll start scouting next week. I'm so glad I have something to do this spring.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

0 this year, 5 last year. Same tag.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

I had 1 point and my son drew with 0(youth hunt) for central early, Gobble! Gobble!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congats to all you lucky guys...oh, and could ones of yous guys go over with me exactly what the prize was. The way I see it, you get to hunt fewer days on a more restricted area, during some not normally the best time for "hot birds" but a much better time of the year for nasty weather. Maybe next year instead of supporting this stupid idea of limited area turkey hunts that only Utah out of all the states in America does, you could take 5 minutes and write or call the DWR and tell them to just open it up to hunting for the entire spring. But anyway, good luck to ya all, I am happy for you...I guess.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally!!!!!! Drew Central, had 4 points!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I drew my tag for like the 30th year in a row. :mrgreen:
> 
> all 5 of them! should be a busy season, who knows maybe i'll buy a OTC tag here too, but first,
> 
> Easterner's here I come!!!!! :mrgreen:


What state is that for Mojo?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Congats to all you lucky guys...oh, and could ones of yous guys go over with me exactly what the prize was.


I hunted limited 2 years ago and the general season last year in the central unit. There was a huge difference in how the birds responded to calling. 2 years ago, it was cold and snowy and the toms were with hens most of the day, but we were able to call in several birds. They weren't as vocal as later in the year, but they were still vocal and they came to calls and stayed in huntable accessible areas throughout the hunt.

Last year is was warm and the birds were vocal, but they had been called at for a month and a half and pushed all around the mountains. They had heard thousands of calls and were not responding to calls very well at all and you never knew where they had been pushed. I'm sure if you got to remote locations in southern Utah or on private land where it didn't matter, but for birds within an hour of the wasatch front, on public land, there was a huge difference in how the birds responded. I still got my bird, but I was lucky.

So my prize is, I get to hunt 5-15 minutes from home, spend very little on gas, not miss a bunch of work, not have to compete with 5,000 deer hunters that are trying to turkey hunt, have birds come into my average calling, and have a very good chance at harvesting a nice bird.

Having said all that, if the division eliminated limited entry, I would still hunt and adjust to the new season, but for right now, I think I got the best tag possible for my situation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Finally!!!!!! Drew Central, had 4 points!


Woohoo! Now just get your knee back to working so you can actually get to one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Those of you that drew out, how many bonus points did you have? Nothing showing up yet on my credit card.


Your luck ran out last year.You used all of your luck up my friend.Sorry. we will change your luck on swan and sand hill crane draws.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang it... I now have 3 points, i put in for the whole freakin state too!!! all three years! what a racket!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Well it is not looking good for me. Nothing on the CC. I thought that having 3 points I would be a lock for sure. I guess I was wrong. Hopefully next year with 4 points.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I drew my tag for like the 30th year in a row. :mrgreen:
> ...


OK and AR, if I got time maybe Mizzoo too.


----------



## stripper (Apr 15, 2008)

I got hit for one of two tags, hope it's my 13 year old daughters tag.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Got hit for mine. I drew the Central unit with 1 point.


----------

